# 2002 Mazda Protege5 - need help



## RWhilden (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have been looking to find a cheap way to get a roof rack for my car... and so far I havent been lucky... So I thought I would post on here for some help.

I have a 2002 Protege5 (hatchback) with the factory rack (link shows a picture of my car)... Does anyone have any suggestions for a rack for me? The cheaper the better, but I want a rack that will last, and not fall over with bikes on it =P

https://images.automotiveinventory.com/JM1B/JM1BJ245221557996_1.jpg

Thanks guys!

-Ryan


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

i've got the same model with the factory rack. i've flip-flopped between a rear rack and a yak rack on top. the limiting factor for the roof rack is finding a system that fits our factory cross bars. the yakima universal mighty mounts work well, but they limit the style of bike racks that will attach with them. i've used the raptor.

mighty mounts:









raptor:









mighty mounts come 2/package but the raptor requires 3 to mount (2 to front bar, 1 to rear)


----------



## RWhilden (Jun 27, 2008)

Not that bad of a price either... Does the old 'lock jaw' Yakimas work as well do you know?

Thanks!


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

never used 'em


RWhilden, check your PM's


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Why not go for the Rocky Mount Noose SL?

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=RA604A00


----------



## SpartaSpartan (May 22, 2008)

I have a 2003 Protege5 with the factory roof rack. I had Yakima's horizontal mightymounts that attached to the factory crossbars (found them on clearance for $2 at REI). I then bought a plastic-covered steel bar that I attached to the mightymounts (about $3 on clearance at REI). I then mounted the steelhead locking fork mounts to the bar. 

That was the cheapest way to do it and I ran 2 bikes up there for about 6 years, occasionally putting 4 up there. The only problem I ran into was the nuts in the mightymounts would slip so I had to cut a couple off -- fortunately I stocked up when I found them that cheap.

As I've been riding solo the last two seasons, I've taken the rack off and put my bike inside.


----------



## slick_rick (Sep 8, 2008)

By far the most popular bike rack configuration we see for the 2002 Protege5 is the Yakima King Cobra using a set of Yakima Universal Mighty Mounts for attaching to the factory rack bars. Here's an example install pic...
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/2002-mazda-protege5-bike-roof-rack.html


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

they have this rack on chain love for like $60 -$70 sometimes, just have to watch for them. I don't know if they work well but have been thinking about trying them on my wife's forrester.


----------



## tommyjay (Feb 18, 2006)

*I put Yakima racks on my 2003 Protege5*

I had a pair of Yakima cobra racks on my '03 P5. I used the OEM rack mounts (got 'em cheap from some Mazda parts guy in Dallas). The only drawback was that I had to do some minor mod work to get the hardware to work out.

I'd recommend using the mighty mounts seeing as other people have experience with them working well. The cobra rack itself was great and the OEM mounts were bulletproof.


----------



## essjss (Aug 16, 2008)

The inno rack on chainlove has come up a couple times. Locks are included and it fits factory bars. I just need to get the bike paid for so I can buy the rack. I can't find any reviews but for the price I think I will try it.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

I picked up 2 of the Inno racks from CL for my wife's Protege5. I have not installed them yet, but I took one out of the box and examined the quality, and I was impressed. I used a Yakima Steelhead setup for years on my Saturn, and it some small ways, the fit and finish seems a hair better. The Inno racks are made in Japan, IIRC.

From what I can tell, Chainlove was cool enough to pull two boxes off of the shelf with matching keys. Props to them!

I liked them enough to recommend them to my brother who picked up two for the Thule on his Jetta GLI. That was a week or so ago, so I don't think he has had a chance to try them either.


----------



## IHWarrior3.5 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a 2002 Protege5 and I use the Rocky Mounts Noose SL.

http://www.rockymounts.com/noose

It is great. Comes in a bunch of different colors. Great customer service. Fits Protege5 factory cross bars without anything extra, hatch can still open all the way. They can be bought for $80-$100. I have two on my car and have been using them for about 8 months. If you look on Protege5 forums, they are by far the most popular rack for our car.


----------

